# Anyone familiar w/ the small Jebo lights - 5w, 7w & 13w?



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone was familiar with the small aquarium lights by JEBO. They come in 5 watt, 7 watt and 13 watt.

http://www.shopjebo.com/19/small_aquarium_lights_supply.aspx

They all say they are "PL" lights, but I have no clue what PL is... do they mean PC, as in Power Compact (fluorescent)?

Also, I can't find a close up picture to see if the attachment would fit over the rim of a 2.5 gallon tank.

I'm trying to set up a little planted "toy" on the bathroom counter, but don't want to spend the $$ for one of the standard hoods, so thought I'd give a clip-on light a try.

Anyone have any feedback, or suggestions?

Thanks,
Jane


----------



## blue thumb (Mar 30, 2010)

I have a 6 gallon Jebo that came with there 13W 12" T4-5? I don't know its standard type flourescent bulb but very small diameter size. Not sure either what PL stands for I think its just the type of bulb. I think they are considered compact lighting. I since replaced the hood with a 24W that also uses a PL type bulb but has 4 straight pins.
The clip on light I purchased one. It uses a 13W PL type bulb 2 straight pins. I don't use it on anything but think it would work great for a micro 1 gallon tank or smaller.


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks, BlueThumb!

When you said you got another clip-on light, was it also the JEBO? Would it fit over the rim of a 2.5 gallon?

I just purchased a very nice used Finnex 4-gal setup, with a two-pin 13w light, and have been seriously bitten by the "tiny" bug, *grin*. 

I have a vintage, one-piece molded glass 1 gal rectangular tank (very cool, with a greek-key pattern stamped into the glass around the top rim) and now I want to set that up to make a micro tank, too. 

I know, incorrigible. 

But do tell - where did you get a nice clip on light? The only ones I see are the Azoo, which have some very negative feedback in terms of electrical safety around other forums (saltwater refugariums, etc.) and besides, they come in gumball colors, and for this little vintage thing, I'll need something understated. 

I've read the JBL ones need to get their own, proprietary lamps for replacement. 

I might just decide that getting a freestanding little desklamp will be the way to go. 

And I'm wondering if the clip-on LED lamps are up to the task of growing anything. But that will have to be another thread.

Thanks,
Jane


----------



## blue thumb (Mar 30, 2010)

I bought this light on ebay. The only thing I don't like is the set screw that hold it to the tank was plastic and it stripped out before I ever got to mount it. But the threads are metal so I just hadn't found a small bolt or screw to use is why I'm not using it. I actually bought to add some light to one of my tanks but it wouldn't work for where i tried to put it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Galaxy-Aquarium...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item518adbeaee


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Hmm,

I always wonder what the manufacturer was thinking when they make a part that will get a fair amount of use (like the screw to take the fixture on and off the aquarium) out of ... plastic! sheesh!

Anyhow, thanks for the link, and the feedback. 

Now I'm wondering if one can buy that small fixture with the linear florescent lamps separately. 

Thanks,
Jane


----------

